# My "Birdland" Card



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

http://imgur.com/As2rkNu


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Very cool.

Here's my favorite arrangement of Joe Zawinul/Weather Report's tune "Birdland"


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

My Birdland Card.......


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Vasks said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Here's my favorite arrangement of Joe Zawinul/Weather Report's tune "Birdland"


Didn't quite do it for me, but to each their own!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> My Birdland Card.......


Mines still cooler b/c it's physical and not caught up in the digital age. It's more retro, if you will!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mines still cooler b/c it's physical and not caught up in the digital age. It's more retro, if you will!


Of course! it goes without saying, your the man


----------

